# Small Camper/Popup Trailers Towed by Small Car



## Thatshowiroll (Jan 30, 2009)

Be a while before I'll be purchasing one. Just curious if anyone here has one and which model.
I think they're pretty neat for one or two people. Can be towed by a class-1 hitch or motorcycle.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

We liked the weight and simplicity of our Livin Lite Quicksilver 10.0 for our family of 4. They have smaller models too.

https://www.livinlite.com/brochures/2017/2017-Livin-Lite-QuickSilver-Tent-Campers-Brochure.pdf


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

I like the Livin' Lite design but it's supposed to be near impossible for one person to set up. Since I almost always camp alone, that's a bit of a deal breaker. Among big brand pop-ups, my pick is the Coachmen sport 106 or identical Viking Epic 1906. It has some design features you can't get anywhere else and seems as good or better quality than others, too. For example, insulated bunks, with coated undersides (most bed platforms are bare plywood underneath), heated mattresses and the slide and lock set up hardware that doesn't require angled support poles under the bed platforms.

Clipper Folding Camping Trailers by Coachmen RV

For small travel trailers, I would likely buy a Scamp or similar. They're lightweight, not much more money than factory built units and seem to be a lot better built and long lasting. You can also get them customized just about any way you like, direct from the factory.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

How small of a car are you talking? Popups are surprisingly heavy, to be honest. They're also fiddly as hell.

It's why I went with a teardrop. Mine's a little bit of a nontraditional shape (squared galley), but it's great. I'm towing with a Subaru XV Crosstrek.


IMG_20170422_191004_796 by Nate, on Flickr

I'm tempted to put a hitch on my Honda Fit and do some tests to see how it handles the camper. The Honda has no tow rating in the US, but the European version (the Jazz...same car) has up to a 135/2,000lb rating with trailer brakes, and there are plenty of cases where folks in the US are towing small trailers (within that weight range) comfortably with the Fit.


----------



## Thatshowiroll (Jan 30, 2009)

Good suggestions. I was also looking at "motorcycle campers". Might be the way to go.
combi-camp camper | travel trailers, campers | Barrie | Kijiji


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Thatshowiroll said:


> Good suggestions. I was also looking at "motorcycle campers". Might be the way to go.
> combi-camp camper | travel trailers, campers | Barrie | Kijiji


If you're considering pulling something like that with a car, I have to ask what's the point? Just carry a cabin tent inside the car and set it up when you hit camp.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

Harold said:


> If you're considering pulling something like that with a car, I have to ask what's the point?


I think there's at least some merit to sleeping off the ground....

But that said, it's a tent on wheels. That's what our Quicksilver was (albeit bigger), but that's how we liked to camp.... don't like cooking inside anyway or cleaning bathrooms...


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

J_Westy said:


> I think there's at least some merit to sleeping off the ground....
> 
> But that said, it's a tent on wheels. That's what our Quicksilver was (albeit bigger), but that's how we liked to camp.... don't like cooking inside anyway or cleaning bathrooms...


That's my point - it's a tent on wheels. I get not sleeping on the ground. That's what hammocks and cots and stuff are for. It just seems to me that a tent on wheels doesn't really give you many advantages for the cost of it.

A big reason I went to a teardrop because it's basically a hard-sided tent, so I get some major improvements in moisture control and handling poor weather. It's also dead easy to go to sleep if I'm on a long road trip and just want to crash somewhere. Just park the vehicle and climb into the trailer. Plus the cargo capacity - It's much easier to organize camp supplies. There are enough advantages there that it was worth the cost and other stuff that goes along with it.

Even a larger popup has some advantages. Many of them have heat and cooking, but especially extra sleeping capacity. I'm not a fan of the extra work for setup/takedown, and I don't really feel like they age very well, either. Some have leaking problems, too. For me, the advantages they offer aren't worth the downsides.

My camper is actually pretty big for a teardrop, too. You can go much smaller. The company I bought mine from will do a small basic trailer for something like $3,000-$4,000 or so.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Harold, which company?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Travis Bickle said:


> Harold, which company?


www.hikertrailer.net

Built to order in CO or IN. Can spend well over 20k if you want, too. Can get anything from a basic box on wheels to a tricked out offroad expedition camper. Mine sits right in the middle.

Looks like I will be doing an impromptu weekend trip to Pisgah with mine this weekend so my wife can demo some Julianas.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 2melow (Jan 5, 2004)

Harold said:


> Even a larger popup has some advantages. Many of them have heat and cooking, but especially extra sleeping capacity. I'm not a fan of the extra work for setup/takedown, and I don't really feel like they age very well, either. Some have leaking problems, too. For me, the advantages they offer aren't worth the downsides.


Yup. For a family (four of us) the popup is the way to go. I can set mine up by myself. Those small teardrops are way too small unless your kids are toddler age. We have a 1999 Coleman Timberlake which has 2 slide outs, king size beds both sides, 3 burner stove, toilet and shower. $1900 in 2011 and I am pretty sure I can sell it for $2500 today. Wife and I on one side, kids on the other side. Sleeps 6 comfy, 8 tight. Middle of last year our daughter said our son snores, so she is now on the dinette bed. This is the versatility of a popup. Our neighbor has an R-pod one kid, one dog and I think they spent $18K for it...and it is SMALL. We had ours set up and they couldn't believe the room.

But cranking the thing up is a PITA I won't lie. I earn myself a beer every time I crank that sucker up! No leaks in ours, all original and we keep it outside. The key is to get one with an aluminum roof and NOT the ABS plastic one, which they all crack at some point.

You +1, I think the small teardrop trailers are fine. But I would get one where you can cook inside comfortably and plan on spending a lot of time inside if needed. We've had many trips where it's rained all weekend and it is nice to be able to chill comfortably playing cards, board games, etc.. We've seen some teardrops at campgrounds so small that the kitchen is outside, and let me tell you those people don't look happy trying to make dinner when it is raining or windy outside!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

2melow said:


> Yup. For a family (four of us) the popup is the way to go. I can set mine up by myself. Those small teardrops are way too small unless your kids are toddler age. We have a 1999 Coleman Timberlake which has 2 slide outs, king size beds both sides, 3 burner stove, toilet and shower. $1900 in 2011 and I am pretty sure I can sell it for $2500 today. Wife and I on one side, kids on the other side. Sleeps 6 comfy, 8 tight. Middle of last year our daughter said our son snores, so she is now on the dinette bed. This is the versatility of a popup. Our neighbor has an R-pod one kid, one dog and I think they spent $18K for it...and it is SMALL. We had ours set up and they couldn't believe the room.
> 
> But cranking the thing up is a PITA I won't lie. I earn myself a beer every time I crank that sucker up! No leaks in ours, all original and we keep it outside. The key is to get one with an aluminum roof and NOT the ABS plastic one, which they all crack at some point.
> 
> You +1, I think the small teardrop trailers are fine. But I would get one where you can cook inside comfortably and plan on spending a lot of time inside if needed. We've had many trips where it's rained all weekend and it is nice to be able to chill comfortably playing cards, board games, etc.. We've seen some teardrops at campgrounds so small that the kitchen is outside, and let me tell you those people don't look happy trying to make dinner when it is raining or windy outside!


My kitchen is outside, but you see my big awning that covers it. Outside, but definitely dry or shaded if I need it. I can also add walls to my awning to enclose it.

Inside kitchen starts putting most campers well out of small car territory. My friends have a roomy popup for 2 plus 2 good sized dogs. My car could never pull it. It is a seriously heavy mofo for its packed size. They pull it with a newer jeep.

Only a couple campers I know of have interior kitchens and can be pulled by smaller cars. Prolite makes a couple models. They are still not what I would call roomy. And they still cost twice as much as my tear.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Thatshowiroll (Jan 30, 2009)

Harold said:


> If you're considering pulling something like that with a car, I have to ask what's the point? Just carry a cabin tent inside the car and set it up when you hit camp.


Ah, it's fine for one or two people. You can also haul your stuff in and on it. It was just an example anyway. I like the pop up design so you can at least see behind you.
Harold, yours is nice but, what if you're not in CO or IN. Do they ship it to you?

...and you're missing the point. This is for a small car. 2012 Ford Focus Hatch. Tongue weight 200lbs and axle weight 2000lbs max.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Thatshowiroll said:


> Ah, it's fine for one or two people. You can also haul your stuff in and on it. It was just an example anyway. I like the pop up design so you can at least see behind you.
> Harold, yours is nice but, what if you're not in CO or IN. Do they ship it to you?
> 
> ...and you're missing the point. This is for a small car. 2012 Ford Focus Hatch. Tongue weight 200lbs and axle weight 2000lbs max.


Where did I miss the point? My trailer is well under that.

This company is a small manufacturer. They don't have a shipping system. So you have to arrange to pick it up.

3 days after picking mine up, I drove it to AZ, and saw 2 others of the same brand. So people are making those kinds of road trips with them.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

I have a 1982 Palomino Shetland popup. Found it on CL for $400 (great condition, original canvas) and have put another $400 into it to make it mine. It's 8ft long when closed up and under 1000lbs dry weight. It can be pull with a 4cyl car. Easily sleeps 4. The kitchen was removed by the previous owner so I cook outside under an awning, don't want the smell inside. 

Other then setup/take down in rain, its been great and fits me and my two kids just fine.

Its a bit more than just a tent on wheels, but its also not an RV.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

the-one1 said:


> I have a 1982 Palomino Shetland popup. Found it on CL for $400 (great condition, original canvas) and have put another $400 into it to make it mine. It's 8ft long when closed up and under 1000lbs dry weight. It can be pull with a 4cyl car. Easily sleeps 4. The kitchen was removed by the previous owner so I cook outside under an awning, don't want the smell inside.
> 
> Other then setup/take down in rain, its been great and fits me and my two kids just fine.
> 
> Its a bit more than just a tent on wheels, but its also not an RV.


Pulling the kitchen saved a lot of weight on that trailer, I'm sure. Know what your tongue weight is? My friends' popup has a really high tongue weight. I can pick up the tongue of my camper without much trouble, but no way that's happening on my friends' popup.

Nice thing about a real popup as opposed to what's essentially a small rooftop tent on a flat trailer is that you get a real bed and not a wimpy inflatable mattress.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

I used to be able to lift it by hand and move it around, but now with a battery and a cargo box on the tongue, it's a bit heavier now. Maybe upped it by 100lbs. No propane, but it was built with that ability.

I've seen trailers with a roof top tent on top. It allowed you to carry gear in the trailer and sleep on top. Very light, but the issue is as with most tents, you can't stand up in it to change and such.


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

Check out A-liners. They have several sizes. At one point, they had pics of a guy towing the smallest one with a Goldwing on their website. I have the "standard" size one from back in the '80's. I think the small one weighs about 600#. They are not cheap, but the 8'+ of head room in the center is pretty cool. If I'm leaving it hooked up and don't need to do a bunch of leveling, setup literally takes 30 seconds or less solo.


edit: The model I was referring to is called the Alite, a quick look at their web site seems to indicate that it's been discontinued.


----------



## CleoraFields (May 5, 2017)

Thsnks for this threat, I am looking for one. I see great suggestions here and will surely check them out.


----------



## Polk (Jan 19, 2004)

Reviving an oldish thread...

I agree with Notso; take a look at Aliner. My wife and I have a Scout, though the exact model we have no longer appears to be made. The Scout-Lite is the closest. It weighs about 1200lbs empty and we tow it with a 4-cylinder car. Aliner makes smaller and lighter models. The nice thing is they tow like a pop-up but they open up in less than a minute.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

fwiw, I found some things interesting about pulling my camper this weekend.

Wife had to work, so she had the subie all weekend. But I was taking a mtb clinic about an hour and a half (usually) away. I ended up borrowing my dad's F150 to pull my trailer out. It certainly pulled the trailer easier than the Subie did...but I was only just about 15mpg for the trip, whereas the Subie averages 18+mpg pulling the same trailer with an extra body and an extra bike on the roof. The F150 gets about 18 without a trailer, so the hit is smaller relatively speaking. But it's a notable increase in fuel use in actual amounts of gasoline.

I am still very tempted to hitch it up to my Honda Fit, but the hitch and wiring are kinda expensive for an experiment like that. Especially considering there's no way I'd do it without a brake controller.


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

My Aliner is a little too big for a "small car" or motorcycle, but is great for a car.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

Harold said:


> How small of a car are you talking? Popups are surprisingly heavy, to be honest. They're also fiddly as hell.
> 
> It's why I went with a teardrop. Mine's a little bit of a nontraditional shape (squared galley), but it's great. I'm towing with a Subaru XV Crosstrek.
> 
> ...


that trailer home made?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

shwinn8 said:


> that trailer home made?


No. Brand is Hiker Trailer. Simple shape keeps costs down. Less than 1000lb.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

